
Do you use web frameworks in Go? - metaculus
As per this blog post, http:&#x2F;&#x2F;bit.ly&#x2F;1oxZLMD, do you usually use a web framework in Go? Or do you rather use packages?
======
znpy
I write my small web applications using the Gin framework, I feel no shame in
this, but I partially agree with the link you shared.

But, quite frankly:

\- I like that gin does some of the work for me.

\- I like that I have to write a bit less code, while basically keeping all of
the semantic

\- I like that I can access the Request and ResponseWriter structs via the
gin.Context struct.

I dislike (or opinions I share):

\- Well yes, sometime things break and you have to a bit more time on the
problem

\- Sometimes new features come out and you will have to wait for or framework
developers, or even patch it yourself (all things that actually keep you from
writing your code)

\- Sometimes development of the framework take a path you just don't like.

\- Sometime you find that things could just be done better, but developers
disagree and you can't fix this problem without forking and ending up with
ANOTHER micro-framework.

In the end, I am still okay with going with the gin framework.

I feel no special love for gin, but it is okay.

What I would really, really love is something like Grails (in terms of
development speed), but in Go.

------
brudgers
Direct link: [https://medium.com/code-zen/why-i-don-t-use-go-web-
framework...](https://medium.com/code-zen/why-i-don-t-use-go-web-
frameworks-1087e1facfa4?source=latest---)

